#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 日本鬼怪大全

## Evan

1 河童
人形 鳥嘴 頭部中禿略凹陷 喜歡玩樂 喝酒 好色

2 紙舞
屬於怪現象 晚上時 一疊紙突然亂飄

3燈籠鬼
一個有嘴巴的燈籠在天空飄浮著

4青行燈
大家知道百話故事吧 聽說晚上時 點燃一百根蠟燭 跟朋友圍在一起講鬼故事
每講完一個故事 就吹熄一根蠟燭 直到吹熄第一百根時 青行燈會突然出現 
把那些人拖入冥界 

5 舔垢妖
如果你浴室充滿汙垢的話 半夜會出現一個妖怪 把你家浴室都舔乾淨
(這樣就不用打掃浴室了XD)

6馬的腳
掛在古老的天花板牆腳上  有時候還會踢你一腳

7 馬的眼睛
掛在天花板的馬眼妖怪

8 豆腐小僧
兩支腳趾 頭戴斗笠 拿著豆腐的妖怪 說是由狐狸變的
(遇到他晚上就有配菜了XD 畏!!那豆腐不能吃啦 吃了體內會發霉喔)


9 呼子鳥
這鳥的叫聲很像小孩的聲音

10 倉庫婆婆
晚上在倉庫裡 一子磨粉 如有光一照 就消失了

11 倒吊天花板妖怪
午夜人熟睡時 他會從 天花板隙縫跑出來 舔整個房間 還可能會舔到你的臉喔

12  鬼一口
可以一口把人吞掉的妖怪

13 牛頭鬼
地獄的鬼差

14  洗豆婆婆
以前有個婆婆在河邊洗豆子 不慎掉入河理淹死 因此 每天晚上 河邊都會有洗豆子的聲音

15  情兮女
晚上一打開門 看到一個很大的臉 並出恐怖的笑聲

((大頭妖怪)也是一樣 只是他沒發出笑聲 而是一張醜陋的臉)
16 傘小怪
單眼 單腳 有雙手的雨傘
17 鬼草鞋
舊草鞋放久了 會變成鬼草鞋
18 鼻高天狗
人形 都以山法師的姿態出現 面呈大紅色 長鼻 背部有翅膀 手拿團扇 長得十分高大



19 橋姬 
一個癡情的女子 因為愛人跟他分手而 跳河自殺 凡是經過這座橋的男人 都會被她
拖入河理溺死

20 雪女
在暴風雪的深山裡 靠著美麗的外表 吸引男人 並把他冰起來

21 貓妖
傳說有九條命 貓養了九年後 會長出一條尾巴 九年後又一條 直到長了九條尾巴後
在九年 變成人型

22 骨女
生時 被人欺負 踐踏 死後變成厲鬼報復 因為只剩一堆白骨 所以 常用人皮來偽裝
報復對象大多是品行不良的男性

23 毛倡妓
此妖怪並不會害人 只是靠在窗邊望著而已 以前想做妓生活 卻被拒絕 所以只能在窗外望著



24 狐妖
據說狐妖能變成各種外貌 有時還會假扮人類 跟狸子相似
25 後髮
長在人背後的妖怪

----------


## 闇影龍

話說

14 洗豆婆婆 
以前有個婆婆在河邊洗豆子 不慎掉入河理淹死 因此 每天晚上 河邊都會有洗豆子的聲音

這個不是  洗豆"老人"嗎?

某龍是在靈異教師神眉裡面看到的@@""

----------


## Evan

> 這個不是  洗豆"老人"嗎?
> 
> 某龍是在靈異教師神眉裡面看到的@@""


可是資料裡寫的是 洗豆婆婆耶 可能是有各種說法吧

----------


## Evan

我們從第1張的編號開始吧
26 長脖子鬼
平常時 是躲在暗處 偷窺心儀的對象 到了晚上 就會出來 脖子可以隨意伸長
27 酒吞童子
一個有英俊外表的妖怪 會勾引處女 並把他的乳房割下做食物

28 百目鬼
據說這女妖 把男生的雙眼挖下來用 直到滿100個眼睛即能成為無法超度的
大魔頭 也有別的說法 聽說這妖怪 每殺一個人就會得到一顆眼睛 直到100
顆 就能修道成魔


29 魍魎 
聽說 魑魅魍魎 專吃美女 通常出現在 深山 或古老的樹下

30 魑魅
走長途路的人 尤其是夜路 容易遇到一些不乾淨的東西 魑魅魍魉 是由 木
石 禽 獸 所變的
31 飛緣魔 
傳說 飛緣魔是兩千年前出生的 不知傳說是真是假

32姑獲鳥
這個妖怪 披上羽毛 能變成鳥 脫下羽毛 能變成人 而且 特別喜歡抱小孩

33 般若
佛教裡 般若為有智慧的佛 但在這 指的是憤怒的臉

34 道成寺鍾
一間寺廟的鍾 變為妖怪 並會把人變成和尚 消除他以前的記憶

35 黑塚
一種級危險的妖怪 專挑單身女子 把他頭切下 帶去蒐藏

36 裂口女
喜歡嚇小朋友 傳說 裂口女 會用口罩或衣領遮住嘴巴 站在樓梯口 等有人經過
時 他會問 我美不美 如果回答美 她會把嘴巴露出來說 難道我變成這樣叫美 然
後 用剪刀把他殺了 如果回答醜 她會直接殺了 跑也沒用 因為裂口女速度很快
所以 遇到裂口女 只要假裝若無其事的走過去 就可以了
37 返魂香
病人聞到 能痊癒 死後3日內 聞到 能復活

38 小袖的手
有美女子忌妒心的妖怪 喜歡漂亮衣服 可是得不到的女子 她怨念就行成此妖怪

39 攋
也就是狸子 會變成人 也有很多狸報恩的事

40 坐敷童子
每天種是喜歡笑呵呵跑來跑去的 當小孩子在玩時 會多出一個小孩 就是坐敷童子

41 雨女 
常常站再雨中 諾有男生跟她微笑 並拿傘給她 那男的 就會跟她走 

42 瀘沐女
此妖怪常在溫泉 諾你仔細看 會看到她的溫泉裡 都是 骨骸

43 狐火
成精的狐狸都會的幻術

44 置行堀
在大霧時 才會出現 通常以女生面貌出現 傷害別人

45 海和尚
居住於海底 常害人發生船難 並把漁夫的靈魂 變為奴隸
46 牛怪
身體為蜘蛛 卻像牛一樣長著角的妖怪

47 二口女
女生如果不檢點 有夫偷人 隨地大小便 如果家裡有死過小孩的話(不滿2歲)
會被此小孩附身 後腦杓冒出嘴巴 

48 火車
專門把罪人拖入地獄的妖怪 (不是自強號的那個火車喔! 此火車通往冥界)

49 入內雀
有一種鳥 會把蛋生再人身上 此蛋比毛細孔還小 孵化後 會把人的內臟吃掉
破體而出

50 人魚
人魚 也算是傳說幻獸 但此人魚卻跟其他人魚不一樣 會吃掉落海的人

----------


## wingwolf

呼，很贊很豐富的資料呢
*非常感謝曼陀羅的分享*^^

因爲兩份資料內容格式一致，就合並了
話說如果能附上來源網址就更好了呢  :Very Happy:  

對了，關於“*火車*”
有說法他們是*貓又*的一種
關於他們，這裏有更多詳細的資料：
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=40393

發現怎麽這些妖怪個個都要吃人來著~~~

----------


## 闇影龍

忽然發現       第50號的人魚

人魚 也算是傳說換獸        ←是幻獸!!!

發現錯字!!  :jcdragon-pu:

----------


## Evan

> 忽然發現       第50號的人魚
> 
> 人魚 也算是傳說換獸        ←是幻獸!!!
> 
> 發現錯字!!


唉呀 打那麼多 難免都有一些錯字 我打到眼睛快脫窗了 
下次我會改的 謝謝提醒




> 因爲兩份資料內容格式一致，就合並


呃  抱歉 我還沒打完 合併太早了   :Laughing:

----------


## wingwolf

> 呃  抱歉 我還沒打完 合併太早了


更新的內容，曼陀羅可以直接以回複的方式回在這篇主題裏
於是這裏將是“曼陀羅整理日本鬼怪大全專輯”^^

期待更多的資料
辛苦了  :Very Happy:

----------


## Evan

51 文車妖妃
天皇寵妃被害死 死後血寫下的咒語 變成的鬼

52 羅城門鬼
長著恐怖的面孔 是個神 專門把那些闖入人居的鬼怪 帶到正確的路上

53 山地妖
為中國的山魈 又叫九州山童

53 蛇帶
吸收日月精華的蛇帶 所化成的妖怪 日本名間無人不知 無人不曉

54 白粉婆
白粉婆會騙女生抹上一種粉 能讓臉上皮膚白皙 抹上粉後臉上皮膚會暫時變白皙
然後 臉皮會掉下來 白粉婆會把此臉皮 拿去用

55 八岐大蛇
八岐大蛇 有八個頭 八個尾巴 被部長著青苔 腹部成潰爛狀 留著血 眼睛為鮮紅

56 九尾妖狐
有九條尾巴的狐狸妖怪(跟鳴人那個有點不一樣) 以被封印在殺生石裡

57 殺生石
裡面封印著九尾妖狐 但他的怨念 並沒有被鎮壓住 凡是飛過的昆蟲 或鳥 都會中毒
而死
58飛頭蠻
平常時 就跟一般人一樣 到了晚上 頭就會跟身體分離 飛出去
 [/hide]
59 鬼髮
一個女生 為了美貌 到處亂殺處女 死後仍繼續害人 又名 邪門姬

60 絡新婦
其為蜘蛛女 由蜘蛛所變 勾引男人 坐為食物

61 累
古代在一個村莊裡 有一少女被附身 原來 那個鬼 是哪少女的媽媽 累 後來有一個法師 幫這少女解脫
62 人面樹
古代有個男子的愛人死了 他非常傷痛 後來 他聽從妖怪 在自家的後院 種一棵樹
一年後 長出的果實 都是女子的臉 卻被關政發現這妖樹 最後 妖樹 在一陣火海中
化為灰

63 煙?羅
煙的妖怪 能讓人視線變不清楚

64 紅葉狩
被稱為 戶隱女鬼 的妖怪

65 產女
專門帶走別人寶寶 的妖怪

66 海座頭
行走在海上的妖怪

67 骸骨
會行動的屍骨

68 元興寺
專門吃人的妖怪 藏匿在鐘樓

69 肉瘤怪
顧名思義 就是全身都長滿瘤的怪 會發出惡臭

70 鐮鼬
雙手上 有鋒利的鐮刀 鐮鼬會讓受害者摔倒 並在腿上留下一道傷口

71 百足妖
身體為蜈蚣 頭為人的妖怪 非常巨大
72 青坊主
身材高大 單眼 有巨大的腳ㄚ 聽說如果小孩天暗了不回家 在山裡逗留 會被青坊主
帶到鬼窟 教訓

73 鬼混老
傍晚如果有陌生人來拜訪 要格外留神 尤其是 光鮮的老頭 身穿黑色羽織 愈到他 千萬別讓進去 他會賴著不走 

74 網切
喜歡剪破 別人蚊帳 的妖怪 又稱 破網子

75 狂骨
居住在 古井裡的 骨骸妖怪

----------


## 闇影龍

不是某龍愛挑小毛病@@.....

但是....在62  的 

她非常傷痛   ←這...因該是他....

某龍會發現這點    都是因為這個字害某龍這句話看了三次才知道是錯字...

不是某龍愛挑錯字  :jcdragon-lines:

----------


## Evan

76 雷神
顧名思義 就是掌管雷的神 後面背著七個太鼓 當他打下太鼓時 能製造出雷電


77風神
長管風的神 手上拿著布條

78 泥田坊
以前有個農夫沒日沒夜的耕田 最後過勞而死 沒想到 他兒子沒繼承家業 還整天遊手好閒 花天酒地 農夫的亡靈憤怒之下所變成的妖怪

79 車輪僧
一個輪子 周圍有火 中間有一顆頭
80 石蟹 
有凸出的雙眼 腳為手指

81 腕女
只有一顆頭顱 頭以下是一隻手

82 長壁姬
姬路城 天守閣裏的妖怪

83 長尾馬 
某籓主 密藏的馬 此馬尾巴很長

84 朧車
半夜時 此車都會從街上通過

85 蟹坊主
一隻巨蟹 背後有人的臉 會吃人

86 金靈
如果你做很多好事 此妖怪會來拜訪你家 帶給你很多財富

87 金玉
能帶給別人財富的妖怪

88 食金怪
專門把別人金子吃掉的怪物

89 岸崖小僧
喜歡吃魚的妖怪

90 斷頭牛
頭被切斷的牛 出現在 鹿兒島
91 件
指人面牛 牛的身體 人的頭 出現在牛舍

92 斷頭馬 
頭被切斷的馬  出現在道場

93 小獅子
獅子生的小孩

94 笑臉男
晚上睡覺時 會聽到有男生的笑聲

95 龍馬
身體為馬 頭為龍 巢穴在龍馬山 於山形縣出現

96 老人火
在山裡 有一團火會追著你跑...

97 龍神
掌管降雨的神 (類似龍王)

98 厄病神
此神會在別人家降下厄運.疾病

99 八面王
此怪為蛇 有八顆頭 八個尾(跟八岐大蛇不一樣喔)
100 柳婆
柳樹變成的妖精

101 柳女
住在柳樹的妖怪

102 八咫鳥
幫人引導方向的妖怪

103 山爺
他的聲音 能嚇到很多動物  特徵 單腳 單眼

104 野干
長的很像狐狸 出現於いろいろ

105 夜行鬼
手持錫扙 身帶葫蘆 單眼 喜歡在晚上夜行

106 山女郎
以十二個層次的禮儀 在山裡穿和服的美女

107 鞭
無風的時後 突然吹起局部大風  風聲聽起來像鞭子的聲音 (屬怪現象)

108三眼小僧
顧名思義就是有三顆眼睛的妖怪 在下雨時會出現

----------


## 闇影龍

某龍現在每天在這邊    就是努力注意有沒有錯字....  :jcdragon-tea:  

84 朧車 
半夜時 此車都會從接上通過      ←街 

話說..83的長尾馬....好無辜喔....   

只是因為尾巴長了點而已就被當成妖怪  :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## Evan

[quote="闇影龍"]某龍現在每天在這邊    就是努力注意有沒有錯字....  :jcdragon-tea:  
間諜   :Shocked:   沒有啦 哈哈
其實我打字時 都需要看鍵盤 又加上數量多 時間 沒仔細看 打字太快 所以才會有錯字 不過 還是謝謝你的指證

----------


## Evan

109 丑時之女
出現的時間都蠻固定的 都在早上1~3點 固為丑時之女

110 足洗邸 (本所七大不可思議之一)
發生於江戶時代 味野岌之助的家中每天晚上 都有一支巨大的腳 從屋頂踏進去 並有個聲音說 幫我洗腳 如果家裡的人 遵照他的說法 洗了腳 怪異現象就會消失 如果
不遵照他的話 那支巨腳 就會亂踩亂踏

111 灰坊主
沉睡在壁爐的灰中 如果你仔細看 可以看的出來 

112 燈無蕎麥(本所七大不可思義之一)
有一個在賣蕎麥的攤子 只要有人點燈走到攤販前 那個攤子就會不見 經過後 又再度出現 攤子裡沒有人 凡是只要吃那攤子裡的東西 都會發生意外

113 惡櫻
在海中的一條大魚 牠的大小足以吞掉一艘船
 
114 腹出
在祝言和村祭的時候 宴會上會自覺出現的要酒喝的人 回報就是得意的露著肚皮跳舞 人形妖怪 穿和服露著肚子 肚子上有臉
115 阿菊
日本的數盤子鬼 因為打破主人珍藏的盤子 而被投入井裡 因此 每天晚上 都有一個.兩個 數盤子的聲音
117 無臉鬼 (跳到117是因為有兩個53)
有兩種   在一個很暗的晚上 一個男生趕著要回家 卻在半路上遇到一個女生在哭 他走向前去 想安慰她 沒想到 那女生竟然沒有臉 於是他拼命的跑 遇到一個賣麵的老闆  他就把事情 全告訴給那老闆 那老闆聽了之後 跟他說 你看到的無臉鬼
是不是長這樣啊 說完 老闆用袖子擦一擦臉 沒想到 那老闆也是無臉鬼 那個男的就嚇到暈過去了
另一種 就是神隱少女裡面那個無臉男


另外 還有(犬夜叉)裡的  邪見.刀刀齋.桃果人.殺生丸.九十九蛤蟆.最猛勝(毒蟲).鋼牙.神樂.冥加爺爺...等等
(鬼太郎)裡的 紙片妖.牆壁怪.吹沙婆婆.仰頭僧.百百爺.臭鼠人.子哭爺爺
因為我找不到詳細資料 只打名子而已

----------


## Dingz

(舉手)小鼠找到了 46 號牛怪的現代版...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY[/youtube]
牛怪在 1:11

還有短腳牛, 長腳牛, 跳跳牛, 細菌牛......(你是來亂的嗎?  :Embarassed:  )

這種怪怪的東西有6百多萬人看過, 還真愧異啊...

私心喜歡 51 號文車妖妃, 是因為她腳下那兩隻小傢伙?

謝謝曼陀羅分享有趣的資訊^^

----------


## Evan

> (舉手)小鼠找到了 46 號牛怪的現代版...
> 
> 
> 牛怪在 1:11
> 
> 還有短腳牛, 長腳牛, 跳跳牛, 細菌牛......(你是來亂的嗎?  )
> 
> 這種怪怪的東西有6百多萬人看過, 還真愧異啊...
> 
> ...


現代版牛怪  噗..我笑了 佩服佩服

我個人喜歡橋姬跟貓女 長的蠻漂亮的 我喜歡貓女的眼神 XD 骨女也不錯

----------


## Evan

118 天邪鬼
會模仿他人外表 聲音 舉止 或把他人言行舉止變相反  借以作亂
119 平將門
日本世史上最強的邪靈之一  自命(新皇)舉兵造反 失敗 會對碰觸到自己首塚的人作祟
120 妙春
妖狸 曾經受乳給失去雙親的幼犬
121 阿岩
怨靈  曾 遇人不淑 被夫婿騙 又被拋棄 死後所變的冤靈
122 阿露 
美麗的女鬼 手持有牡丹圖畫的燈籠
123 黃幡神 
八將神裡的羅喉星之精  據說他的方位 對建築很兇
124 帕幽卡卡姆伊
愛奴族 的瘟疫之神
125瀧夜叉姬
操控骷髏 在市街上大亂
126 玉梓
南總理見八犬傳裡的妖女
127 彌三郎婆
操縱狼群的妖怪
128 夜刀神
有角的蛇神 與其事說單一的神 不如說是一群的神
129 八握脛
土蜘蛛的別名 為一方妖怪
130 山姥
居住在山裡 傷害旅客
131 熄火婆婆
在晚上時 都會跑出來熄燈

----------


## 闇影龍

109 丑時之女 
出現的時間都蠻固定的 都在早上1~3點 固為丑時之女    ←這是故!!  :jcdragon-hehe:  

120 妙春 
妖狸 曾經受乳給失去雙親的幼犬     ←授     這...因該是這個授拉..不太確定     :jcdragon-@@:

----------


## Evan

> 109 丑時之女 
> 出現的時間都蠻固定的 都在早上1~3點 固為丑時之女    ←這是故!!  
> 
> 120 妙春 
> 妖狸 曾經受乳給失去雙親的幼犬     ←授     這...因該是這個授拉..不太確定


網路上寫的是這個受啊
還有 固跟故 應該是通用的吧

----------


## 闇影龍

> 網路上寫的是這個受啊
> 還有 固跟故 應該是通用的吧


是喔@@!!

原來如此!!           又被上了一課了!!(筆記)

----------


## 極東馴龍者

15 情兮女 
晚上一打開門 看到一個很大的臉 並出恐怖的笑聲 
---好難以想像.... 一定非常恐怖...

----------


## 紅峽青燦

八歧大蛇的外觀來源

(以下虛構)
從前有一隻八歧小蛇
他每天都快樂的爬來爬去
隨著體重增加
她停在一個地方不爬了
體重繼續壓迫她的腹部
造成血液循環不良
繼而潰爛
因為疼痛他不再扭動身體
所以背部就長苔了.......

----------


## Evan

> 八歧大蛇的外觀來源
> 
> (以下虛構)
> 從前有一隻八歧小蛇
> 他每天都快樂的爬來爬去
> 隨著體重增加
> 她停在一個地方不爬了
> 體重繼續壓迫她的腹部
> 造成血液循環不良
> ...



哈哈 很有想像力 不錯呦

很久以前 有隻八歧小蛇
他很愛吃東西 又喜歡亂爬
一天又一天 牠越來越懶惰了
因為很少運動 背部長出青苔
又因為體重越來越重 壓迫到腹部
導致腹部皮膚在長期的悶熱又重壓下潰爛

----------


## Black．Tsai

鬼怪@@
也太多了吧....
我連一成都不認識= =
還有...
那個牛好噁心= =不過一看就知道是同一隻
別傻了....他連左右邊都沒變耶

 :jcdragon-spin1:   :jcdragon-spin2: 

天哪..今晚好冷  :jcdragon-sneeze:

----------


## 寒狼

日本的妖怪不比中國少
我覺得蛇帶有一點像大蛇丸......
另外中國也有九尾狐哦




> 請勿使用注音文，已修改
> By [幻想森林]版主 wingwolf

----------


## Abcd1234

这里全些玩意我都不知道啊！不知道啊！道啊！啊！

----------

